# Mega G vs Mega G+



## riclis28

Which cars can have the most modifications done to it? Looks to me the Mega G can be modified more just because there is no pc board in it. The plus cars stick to the track better but I feel the mega g is faster. Give me your opinions and recommendations. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Check out this report on the modern inline chassis comparison, if you haven't already. Both of the Mega G chassis are included in the report data.

-Paul

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=442097


----------

